# Man I wish this was an actual anime!



## .wav (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 9, 2020)

Artstyle reminds me of Tekkonkinkreet and Mutafukaz


----------



## .wav (Apr 9, 2020)

Gryphoneer said:


> Artstyle reminds me of Tekkonkinkreet and Mutafukaz


I love that artstyle dude. That and the same for phase one Gorillaz and JSRF 

I just like that sort of comic sharp edged art style


----------



## Zinogirl (May 5, 2020)

Gryphoneer said:


> Artstyle reminds me of Tekkonkinkreet and Mutafukaz


Both are so visually stunning!


----------

